# MLS Booth at SWGRS?



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK its getting close to one month before the SWGRS, did I miss something or has there any kind of discussion about having an MLS display booth at this years show?, or are we all just gonna be hanging around the Door Hollow like last years show









Kind of short notice to bring up the subject but I was just wondering in case anyone was thinking about bringing stuff to display....I even dont know *IF* anyone was considering bringing any stuff to display.









If it was discusses earlier and the consensus was no booth this year, thats cool, I just wanted to know where we stood this year.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know a better place to hag out other than the Doorhollow Dudes. 

We just got to get them guys to bring more chairs for us 


I read somewhere we were going to have a booth at SWGRRS. But it has been so long I don't remember where I read it.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

You can have a booth. Just keep thinking of ideas so we can have lots of fun. 
David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

David, the question I have to ask is would it be worth it cost-wise? I was just curious to see if there had been any talk about a booth which I guess never happened. Ideally, I would like to go both days but as it is I'm only looking at being there one day, Saturday. If other members were looking to bring stuff to display that might be something different but it doesnt seam like there much interest to do so, then theres the always sticky issue of finding volunteers to man the booth both days, I know how many folks prefer to roam around these shows, so unless others are interested I'll just let the issue rest and we'll just keep it a "casual" gathering around the Door Hollow, so to speak.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still working on firming up my plans. I will let you know by the end of the week what we're up to..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As Dave has offered the MLS folks a booth, could it be right near the Door Hollow modular so we could have folks there at all times. Could create a whole lot of interest and conversation. And Mark Johnson is setting up the Live Steam track so we could have even more fun. To quote Dave...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Shad,*

*Make your Plans to Attend! We all are coming for a good time!!!!...







*


----------

